# Culture clash?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

(sorry about the third thread, you guys. There just is so much to find out about). 

When I moved from the UK to the Netherlands, I was hit by the worst kind of culture clash. I was really struck by how direct and, frankly, opinionated, the majority of people can be here. As a result, I never really made the effor tto integrate to the local society (short of marrying one, and having his child, lol), and my main social circle remains British. 

Before I seriously commit to moving with my family to Canada, I'd like to get a better feel for the 'local mindset', to whatever extent that can be reduced to words. 

(we'd be moving to Toronto if all goes well)

So, here is my question (1): I have heard from many (Brisish) sources that many Canadians could be, well, lacking in the humour department. I know how stereotypical this sounds, and really do not mean to be insulting to an entire whole nation but, could some of you British folks comment on this? Did you have that impression, or is it a more of a myth? 

Am not saying I expect Ricky Gervais every time I order coffee, but, well, I would have concerns if the general mindset was, I don't know, stuck-up or morose. 

Question (2) is: Are there any other national character traits that other British expats have noticed and that make integration trickier, in your experience? 

Thanks in advance, and apologies to all Canadians for the stereotyping. It's just that I'd like this move to be the right one, and I have never stayed in Canada for any serious length of time.


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, my only experience so far of canadians was on a trip to toronto, and i found them friendly, polite, respectful and very helpful. Such a nice change to england lol. I think they have got a good sense of humour, but thats my opinion from people i met other people might say different. But for me canada is where i want to live. Good luck.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

grant r said:


> Hi, my only experience so far of canadians was on a trip to toronto, and i found them friendly, polite, respectful and very helpful. Such a nice change to england lol. I think they have got a good sense of humour, but thats my opinion from people i met other people might say different. But for me canada is where i want to live. Good luck.


Hi Grant

Thanks a lot for your reply. I also got that impression when I came on a brief trip. I was so impressed with how lovely and genuine and helpful and polite they were in the shops (went to Vancouver that time). 

I am wondering where this feedback comes from (the lack of humour thing. You hear it a lot).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> (sorry about the third thread, you guys. There just is so much to find out about).
> 
> When I moved from the UK to the Netherlands, I was hit by the worst kind of culture clash. I was really struck by how direct and, frankly, opinionated, the majority of people can be here. As a result, I never really made the effor tto integrate to the local society (short of marrying one, and having his child, lol), and my main social circle remains British.
> 
> ...


1) As far as Canadians lacking in the humour department one must remember that Canada is only 145 years old as a nation. Its population is a mishmash of people from every country on the planet. Toronto, for example, is regarded as the world's most multi-cultural city. Brits do complain about Canadians not understanding UK humour but so what, if they don't like it too bad, so sad. Canadians are not stuck-up or morose. Their humour, like the Brits is not right or wrong. It's just different.
2) Canadians are generally polite and somewhat laid-back. There is no pub culture here. We do not have drunken chavs or groups of troublesome youths hanging around. Our foods/supermarkets are somewhat different but one has to suck it up and get on with it.

Some Brits love it here, some are ambivalent and some abjectly hate it. It is not like the UK or Europe, more similar to the USA. Do not seek top class museums or the other cultural items on offer in Europe.


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

i have to say thats the first ive heard of it said about canadians, perhaps it was said by people who dont have a sense of humour lol


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant r said:


> i have to say thats the first ive heard of it said about canadians, perhaps it was said by people who dont have a sense of humour lol


It's a common complaint by Brit ex-pats. British humour is quite insulting/sarcastic/irony based. Canadian humour is more direct, I think.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It's a common complaint by Brit ex-pats. British humour is quite insulting/sarcastic/irony based. Canadian humour is more direct, I think.


Mmmmmh. Interesting, thanks!!! I have to say, I'd be lost without irony/sarcasm. Not sure it's enough to derail my entire emmigration plans, but definitely means I need to get to know the culture more.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) As far as Canadians lacking in the humour department one must remember that Canada is only 145 years old as a nation. Its population is a mishmash of people from every country on the planet. Toronto, for example, is regarded as the world's most multi-cultural city. Brits do complain about Canadians not understanding UK humour but so what, if they don't like it too bad, so sad. Canadians are not stuck-up or morose. Their humour, like the Brits is not right or wrong. It's just different.
> 2) Canadians are generally polite and somewhat laid-back. There is no pub culture here. We do not have drunken chavs or groups of troublesome youths hanging around. Our foods/supermarkets are somewhat different but one has to suck it up and get on with it.
> 
> Some Brits love it here, some are ambivalent and some abjectly hate it. It is not like the UK or Europe, more similar to the USA. Do not seek top class museums or the other cultural items on offer in Europe.


Very informative, thanks. It gives me a much more complete picture. 

When I left the UK for the Netherlands, that's one of the few things I wans't sorry to leave behind (the drunks on the street). Great to hear it's not a widespread problem in Canada. 

Oh that's alright, then (not morose/stuck up). Who cares about the type of humour, true enough. I love that you're telling me they tend to be laid back. I had that impression too, but it's so difficult to tell in a short trip. 

Am really not fussed about the musea/culture. We are very homely, as families go. On a similar note, I worked in Australia for a bit, and I have to say, although I fell in love with the country, I did miss my old buildings. I guess I'd have that too in Canada. I have the same feeling when I walk in Canada or the US. But am sure/I hope there are leafy neighbourhoods in the suburbs too. 

I'd love to make more recon trips, but it's very costly, so it's not something you do on a whim, naturally.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't seem to be able to delete this duplicate post. Sorry, guys.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Mmmmmh. Interesting, thanks!!! I have to say, I'd be lost without irony/sarcasm. Not sure it's enough to derail my entire emmigration plans, but definitely means I need to get to know the culture more.


I think that different parts of Canada like different types of humour, I for one call Canadian humour, "corny humour", and I hate corney humour, and can't think of one Canadian comedy TV show I watch. But then I don't like any Canadian TV shows. Canadians are individuals, and what some love, others hate. Just like some people laugh out loud, and others laugh quietly, it doesn't mean they don't have a sense of humour. Alot of my friends don't get my humour, and I don't get thiers. I like sarcasm, but not when it is more of an insult than it is sarcasm, and unfortunately some people don't know the difference, and thats why people might get offended. I don't think putting on blackface is funny,(like Benny Hill used to do) but alot of Brits and Canadians I know do. I like watching old episodes of Fawlty Towers, but I don't like Monty Python, I recently watched the series "An Idiot Abroad" but I don't care for Ricky Gervias. In this day and age of multicultureanism(?) there is no such thing as one culture in Canada, and you may have to adjust your sense of humour to fit in with the area you are living.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

kimo said:


> I think that different parts of Canada like different types of humour, I for one call Canadian humour, "corny humour", and I hate corney humour, and can't think of one Canadian comedy TV show I watch. But then I don't like any Canadian TV shows. Canadians are individuals, and what some love, others hate. Just like some people laugh out loud, and others laugh quietly, it doesn't mean they don't have a sense of humour. Alot of my friends don't get my humour, and I don't get thiers. I like sarcasm, but not when it is more of an insult than it is sarcasm, and unfortunately some people don't know the difference, and thats why people might get offended. I don't think putting on blackface is funny,(like Benny Hill used to do) but alot of Brits and Canadians I know do. I like watching old episodes of Fawlty Towers, but I don't like Monty Python, I recently watched the series "An Idiot Abroad" but I don't care for Ricky Gervias. In this day and age of multicultureanism(?) there is no such thing as one culture in Canada, and you may have to adjust your sense of humour to fit in with the area you are living.


Canadian politics, now thats FUNNY!:eyebrows:


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

kimo said:


> I think that different parts of Canada like different types of humour, I for one call Canadian humour, "corny humour", and I hate corney humour, and can't think of one Canadian comedy TV show I watch. But then I don't like any Canadian TV shows. Canadians are individuals, and what some love, others hate. Just like some people laugh out loud, and others laugh quietly, it doesn't mean they don't have a sense of humour. Alot of my friends don't get my humour, and I don't get thiers. I like sarcasm, but not when it is more of an insult than it is sarcasm, and unfortunately some people don't know the difference, and thats why people might get offended. I don't think putting on blackface is funny,(like Benny Hill used to do) but alot of Brits and Canadians I know do. I like watching old episodes of Fawlty Towers, but I don't like Monty Python, I recently watched the series "An Idiot Abroad" but I don't care for Ricky Gervias. In this day and age of multicultureanism(?) there is no such thing as one culture in Canada, and you may have to adjust your sense of humour to fit in with the area you are living.


That's fair enough. For something that is so hard to define, I won't let it be the be all and end all of my decision, but, having been through an unsuccessful expatriation (from a integration perspective) here in the Netherlands, I'd like to get as much info about the common traits of the culture I am 'targetting' as a potential home. I think I wouldn't be that fussed about the Dutch's corny humour (also a la Benny Hill, also totally not my thing) if they were less opinionated/confrontational. And I have never heard that about Canada in general (being rude). 

It's tricky to assign a trait to a whole nation, of course it doens't cover for all the shades of grey, but there are definitely some behaviours/traits that are more, or less, approved/encouraged, depending on where you go. I am glad the most sinister thing expats have been able to come up with for Canada was (at times) corny humour. :eyebrows:


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

carlb said:


> Canadian politics, now thats FUNNY!:eyebrows:


I haven't had the honour yet! Will tune in, am sure.


----------

